

FossilEra Founder Interview & Google thinks Megalodon endangered? - bigstartups
http://www.wac6.com/wac6/2013/11/trick-question-can-a-shark-a-million-years-extinct-be-an-endangered-species.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+WilliamCarletonCounselorLaw+%28William+Carleton%2C+Counselor+%40+Law%29&utm_term=%24%7BWilliamCarletonCounselorLaw%7D

======
clarky07
This looks pretty interesting, but can someone explain google here? I assumed
it would be resolved at the end of the article. Nope, just casually mentions
that google considers something that is extinct endangered and banned their
account. Even after appeals or whatever they are sticking to their seemingly
absurd position.

